# Cracklins and LSU!!



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Decided to help support some LSU football and cook some cracklins for the game.

oh and a little Crawfish Etouffee


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

That looks really tasty!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Ant suggestions on making cracklins?? Might try to make some next week.

Thx


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man 
Oh
Man!

Those look great!


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome!


Steve


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

cajundiesel, did you buy the pork belly local? If so, where? I've been looking and haven't been able to find any. My mouth is watering just looking at your pics


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We thought it was such a treat to have cracklin cornbread with our beans.Us kids thought it was so cool to find a cracklin with a hog bristle still in it and use it for a handle.Man that was using evrything a hog had.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Taff all the Mexican groceries store carry them Mexican cracklings are called Chicharonies!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Yummo..


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

taff said:


> cajundiesel, did you buy the pork belly local? If so, where? I've been looking and haven't been able to find any. My mouth is watering just looking at your pics


Taff- i bought the pork belly when i was picking up the whole hog to roast. I get my roasting pigs from J&J Packing in Brookshire. They have better prices then anywhere else. I saw the other day that my HEB started carrying pork belly but they had it with the skin off. You can probably ask them if they can leave the skin on for you.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I get my pork bellies there also. Google J and J Packing in Brookshire.....they have a website with all the prices for anything you want off the hog!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------

